# Wo gibts ne anständige BMX/Dirt BAhn



## uni922vega (3. Oktober 2004)

Wisst ihr wo es einen gescheiten BMX/DIrt Park gibt?
Sollte sich in der Westpfalz befinden........

Mfg


----------



## Jobal (4. Oktober 2004)

In der Pfalz kenn ich keine, im Saarland gibts eine in Saarwellingen u. eine in Wemmetsweiler.

Bis auf die großen Tables kann man in Saarwellingen auch mim Bike ganz gut fahren u. Wemmetsweiler, kenn ich aber nicht persönlich, soll etwas heftiger sein.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2004)

Saarwellingen / Wemmetsweiler geht beides mit dem beik, 
aber "gescheit" is was anderes.


----------



## oldschooler (4. Oktober 2004)

saarlouis roden, aber is auch keine pfalz 

war da aber shcon en paar jahre net mehr!


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Oktober 2004)

Wo genau in Saarwellingen ? und wo genau in Wemmetsweiler?


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> und wo genau in Wemmetsweiler?



ortsausgang an der landstrasse zwischen wemm und heiligenwald, direkt neben der pferderennbahn.
ich fahre aber viel lieber die singletrails im wald nebendran


----------



## Jobal (5. Oktober 2004)

Saarwellingen:
Von der Autobahn Ausfahrt Saarwellingen runter, im ersten Kreisel geradeaus(zweite Ausfahrt), im zweiten links(dritte Ausfahrt), der Straße folgen. Links kommt dann nen Park, am Ende ist links ein Parkplatz. Dort parken, die Bahn ist dahinter.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Scrat (5. Oktober 2004)

Gibt's nicht auch in SB selbst noch eine?

Irgendwo oben Richtung Winterberg-Kliniken, oder?

Servus, Thomas (ich muß mal nochmal unseren Präsi fragen  )


----------



## Jobal (6. Oktober 2004)

In SB gibt es meines Wissens nichts. Du kannst mal aufm Mond kommen, da gibts ein paar nette Sachen (Tables, Northshore, etc.)

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Scrat (6. Oktober 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> In SB gibt es meines Wissens nichts. Du kannst mal aufm Mond kommen, da gibts ein paar nette Sachen (Tables, Northshore, etc.)
> 
> Gruß Jobal



Wer Lust hat - PM schicken. ;-)

Servus, Thomas


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> nichts. Du kannst mal aufm Mond kommen, da gibts ein paar nette Sachen (Tables, Northshore, etc.)
> 
> Gruß Jobal


War am Wochenende mal wieder dort und irgendsoein Hornochse ist mit seinem Motorrad über den Table gebraust und hat den ziemlich gefetzt... 
zumindest die Anfahrt.. Den kleinen Gap in die Böschung hab ich mit nem Kumpel notdürftig wieder aufgeschüttet, so daß wir wenigstens den ein bissje fahren konnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (6. Oktober 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat - PM schicken. ;-)
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Es gibt ne BMX Bahn in SB????  Geilomat, poste mal genau wo das Teil ist, mit Anfahrt wenns geht. Ich bin nur zugezogener u. kenn mich in SB überhaupt nicht aus.

Heckedahlheim fahre ich mal vorbei, das iss bei mir in der Nähe, dann kann ich über den Fortschritt berichten.

Ich muß zugeben, ich bin hochgradig verwundert, es gibt ja kaum noch BMX Vereine im Saarland, würd gern mal wissen, wie die es geschafft haben ne Bahn genehmigt zu kriegen.

Aber gut für uns     

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Scrat (6. Oktober 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ne BMX Bahn in SB????  Geilomat, poste mal genau wo das Teil ist, mit Anfahrt wenns geht. Ich bin nur zugezogener u. kenn mich in SB überhaupt nicht aus.



Ich bin nur Pfälzer, und kenne mich dementsprechend in SB noch weniger aus. Ich weiß eigentlich nur, wo der Bürgerpark ist (Westspangenbrücke).

Ich frag aber am Wochenende mal Joachim, dann kann ich Dir näheres sagen. Oder Du kommst einfach am WE in den Bürgerpark, dann kann er's Dir direkt erklären.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in SB zwei Bahnen, eine am Kirchberg in der Nähe vom Bürgerpark, die ist frisch renoviert, allerdings ist die recht kurz (Rundenrekord 17,34s).


die is ein witz.


----------



## Scrat (6. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> die is ein witz.



Naja, da Du die Bahn ja offensichtlich kennst, könntest Du eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung posten? 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2004)

hinter/neben der schule: 






aber es lohnt sich echt nicht.


----------



## Scrat (6. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber es lohnt sich echt nicht.



Naja, ich werd's mir am WE vielleicht mal anschauen.

Aber ich hab auch mit BMX gar nix zu tun, obwohl ich auch auf 20" unterwegs bin ;-)

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (6. Oktober 2004)

Meinst Du das Ding, wo auch die Pipe steht unter der Westspangenbrücke, der kleine Skatepark? Da iss ne BMX-Bahn????  

Muß ich mir mal anschauen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Scrat (6. Oktober 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du das Ding, wo auch die Pipe steht unter der Westspangenbrücke, der kleine Skatepark? Da iss ne BMX-Bahn????



Neee, im Bürgerpark ist keine BMX-Bahn. Da ist nur der Skatepark, und ansonsten halt das normale Parkgelände.


Servus, Thomas


----------



## huftidufti (16. Oktober 2004)

war heut ma in saarwllingen...
die doubles sind ja ganz lustig aber kann mir hier ma wer erklären wie man genug geschwindigkeit für den ersten table bekommen soll und somit für den ganzen rest der bahn??
wär echt net mich haut's da immer ordentlich rein...


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi !
War gestern mal in Wemmetsweiler...ist ganz nett aber so wirklich viel kann man da nicht jumpen..Sind n paar Steilkurven ne Startrampe und n paar doubles? oder so...aber für n bissl fun ganz nett


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ortsausgang an der landstrasse zwischen wemm und heiligenwald, direkt neben der pferderennbahn.
> ich fahre aber viel lieber die singletrails im wald nebendran




Wo sind dort denn SingelTrails?


----------



## leeqwar (13. Mai 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Wo sind dort denn SingelTrails?



also vor *9 jahren*  gab es im wald richtung heiligenwald 2-3 mäßig interessante trails und am itzenplitzer weiher ein paar richtig gute abfahrten. ein paar gehen teilweise noch (komme dort inzwischen nur noch 3-4 mal im jahr vorbei). meine lieblingsstrecke mit diversen natürlichen doubles und anliegern ist inzwischen aber platt. die haben damals glaub ich ein paar leute gepflegt, die auch öfter auf der bmx bahn unterwegs waren. die spielen aber heute wahrscheinlich boule oder gehen walken...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß dass der Thread 9 Jahre alt ist, habe allerdings das Forum mal nach Schlagwörtern wie *Schiffweiler, Heiligenwald und Neunkirchen* durchsucht...

Rund um de Itze gebbts noch paar scheene Trails, zuminnescht mo die die ich gefunn hann in da letscht Zeit...

LG aus HLW


----------



## leeqwar (16. Mai 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass der Thread 9 Jahre alt ist, habe allerdings das Forum mal nach Schlagwörtern wie *Schiffweiler, Heiligenwald und Neunkirchen* durchsucht...
> 
> Rund um de Itze gebbts noch paar scheene Trails, zuminnescht mo die die ich gefunn hann in da letscht Zeit...
> 
> LG aus HLW



ok, dann mal offtopic ein paar "erweiterungsvorschläge" zu den stichwörtern:
weiher ist schonmal ein guter ausgangspunkt. hoch richtung steigershaus,
wenn du die lanstraße bildst.-merchw. überquerst gibts ein weiteres gebiet. von dort kannst du durch einen kleinen tunnel (in der nähe der merchweiler tennisplätze) auf die andere seite der bahn. von dort weiter richtung bergehalde göttelborn, von dort weiter richtung quierschieder-fischbacher wald...

2. alternative, vom weiher richtung bahnhof bildstock, dort die treppe hoch, auf der anderen seite wieder in den wald, zwischen absinkweiher bzw neuem freizeitweg und siedlung durch, weiter richtung sinnerthal, am neuen baumarkt vorbei, durch den langen tunnel hoch zum schacht, b41 queren, danach irgendwann links, straße wiebelsk-schiffweiler queren, über die reste der alten halde weiter, irgendwie die wiesen überqueren, über geteerten forstweg richtung stülzenhof, dort in den wald richtung stennweiler.
am besten das ganze mal auf openstreetmap.org anschauen und unterwegs
 links und rechts die augen offenhalten.


----------



## dbdaniel (16. Mai 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ok, dann mal offtopic ein paar "erweiterungsvorschläge" zu den stichwörtern:
> weiher ist schonmal ein guter ausgangspunkt. hoch richtung steigershaus,
> wenn du die lanstraße bildst.-merchw. überquerst gibts ein weiteres gebiet. von dort kannst du durch einen kleinen tunnel (in der nähe der merchweiler tennisplätze) auf die andere seite der bahn. von dort weiter richtung bergehalde göttelborn, von dort weiter richtung quierschieder-fischbacher wald...
> 
> ...


 
Das hat dann aber nichts mit BMX oder Dirt zu tun.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (16. Mai 2013)

@ dbdaniel: Vielen vielen Dank für deinen unnützen Beitrag der hier absolut KEINEM hilft...

Geh doch einfach irgendwo anders hin spielen wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, ich hasse solche Menschen die nichts beitragen aber andere maßregeln wollen, werd einfach Politiker oder Manager oder was weiß ich was...

Ganze 3 Beiträge hast du in diesem Forum, ich hoffe die anderen Beiden sind inhaltlich etwas sinnvoller, immerhin stehst du aktuell mit 33,3333.. % Dünnpfiff-Beiträgen hier...

Und wieso hat das nix mit Dirt zu tun? Im Wald isses nun mal dirtY... 



@ leeqwar: Die Alternative fahr ich, allerdings immer andersherum ^^

Den ersten Vorschlag werd ich mal unter die Räder nehmen, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (16. Mai 2013)

dbdaniel schrieb:


> Das hat dann aber nichts mit BMX oder Dirt zu tun.


echt nicht? ich dachte offtopic wäre ein dirtbike-rahmen-hersteller...

(ich würde deinen beitrag mit höchstens 0.2 auf der penkoskala bewerten.)


----------



## dbdaniel (20. Mai 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> @ dbdaniel: Vielen vielen Dank für deinen unnützen Beitrag der hier absolut KEINEM hilft...
> 
> Geh doch einfach irgendwo anders hin spielen wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, ich hasse solche Menschen die nichts beitragen aber andere maßregeln wollen, werd einfach Politiker oder Manager oder was weiß ich was...
> 
> ...




Dein offtopic Beitrag hilft dafür hier Jedem.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (21. Mai 2013)

Hast du noch mehr solche geistreichen Ergüsse auf Lager? Wieso OT? Das ist "weiterführend" und wir erlauben uns das einfach mal, OHNE einen neuen Thread auf zumachen...

Und so was vom Landsmann, tztztz


----------



## dbdaniel (22. Mai 2013)

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht so geistreich bin wie Du.

Aber ich finde, die Abfahrten rund um unseren Weiher haben wenn, dann schon einen eigenen Thread verdient und keine "Weiterführung" sonstwo


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (22. Mai 2013)

Zu 1: Es sei dir verziehen 

Zu 2: Na dann mach mal einen Thread auf, bin dabei ;-)


----------

